# Neuer PC - Mikrofon rauscht



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,

seit ich meinen neuen PC habe, beschweren sich Kollegen im TS immer öfter über ein Rauschen meines Mikrofons. Das Problem ist nicht Teamspeak-spezifisch, sondern tritt auch bei Shadowplay und OBS auf. Mit dem alten PC hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Erst mal mein aktuelles System + Peripherie:

5960x 
Asus X99 Deluxe
64 GB RAM
2x GTX 980ti
Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro + Beyerdynamic Headset Gear (Mikrofon)

Ich bezweifle, dass der Soundchip auf dem Deluxe schlechter ist als der auf meinem alten AM2+ Board, daher hoffe ich darauf, dass sich das Ganze per Einstellung beheben lässt. Habe die Anschlüsse direkt am Board und vorne am Gehäuse ausprobiert, alle möglichen Gimmicks ein- und ausgeschaltet, aber ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. Bin kein Profi, wenn es um Sound geht, daher frage ich lieber Leute, die wirklich Ahnung davon haben.  Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, würde ich mir auch eine externe Soundkarte + Mikrofon kaufen. 

Hatte bisher das Auna MIC-900B im Blick und noch keine Idee bezüglich einer Soundkarten. Habe im Gehäuse keinen Slot mehr frei, daher muss es eine externe sein. Empfehlungen diesbezüglich sind auch erwünscht. Natürlich möchte ich erst mal schauen, ob man es nicht ohne zusätzliche Kosten wieder hinbekommt. 

Hoffe auch eure Unterstützung! 

LG


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Junkstarr schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> seit ich meinen neuen PC habe, beschweren sich Kollegen im TS immer öfter über ein Rauschen meines Mikrofons. Das Problem ist nicht Teamspeak-spezifisch, sondern tritt auch bei Shadowplay und OBS auf. Mit dem alten PC hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Erst mal mein aktuelles System + Peripherie:
> 
> ...



Liegt bestimmt am Soundchip deines MB. Bei mir hat's auch gerauscht.
Falls du erst mal günstig testen magst, kannst dir n USB Soundchip auf Klinke kaufen und dann das Mikro testen. Soll ja wahre Wunder wirken, zumindest beim ModMic V4

Da du ja nen guten KH hast, könntest du dir auch n' Scarlett 2i2
und ein Auna CM001B - XLR, gönnen, je nach Budget. Kommt halt auf dein Ansprüche und Anwendungen an.
Ich habe mir das jetzt erst gekauft und bin echt begeistert.


----------



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Da legt man so viel Geld für das Board auf den Tisch und hat am Ende weniger Qualität als mit einem AM2+ Board. Schon traurig. 

Hab die Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro. Höre ich damit den Unterschied zwischen einer 50€ Karte und einer 120€ Karte? 

Ich zocke fast ausschließlich. Aber auch bei YouTubern im TS dabei, deswegen ist mir eine anständige Qualität sehr wichtig.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Mai 2016)

Nimm einfach ein Mikro mit Usb DAC, das von dir angesprochene Auna Mic 900b ist so eins.
Das braucht keine weitere Soundkarte, die ist im Mikro.
Alternativen: samson meteor, Blue -yeti -snowball etc..


Kopfhörer kannst ja am Mainboard lassen, wenn es dir reicht, sonst kauf dir nen kleinen Kopfhörer Verstärker.

Von fiio oder smsl gibt es günstige.


----------



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Ich dachte mir, wenn ich mir schon ein Mikrofon hole, dann wenigstens auch eine anständige Soundkarte, damit ich wirklich was davon habe und auch im Spiel ein bisschen mehr Wumms habe. 

Habe mit solchen Mikrofonen bisher keine Erfahrung, brauche ich dafür extra so einen Arm, Popschutz etc. ?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Junkstarr schrieb:


> Da legt man so viel Geld für das Board auf den Tisch und hat am Ende weniger Qualität als mit einem AM2+ Board. Schon traurig.
> 
> Hab die Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro. Höre ich damit den Unterschied zwischen einer 50€ Karte und einer 120€ Karte?
> 
> Ich zocke fast ausschließlich. Aber auch bei YouTubern im TS dabei, deswegen ist mir eine anständige Qualität sehr wichtig.



Also das kann ich dir nicht sagen,

ich habe halt vom Logitech G35 zu nem FidelioX2 gewechselt. Eigentlich wollte ich mir dann ein Modmic kaufen, nach den Videos auf YouTube und Co. , bin ich dann aber schnell zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es das nicht sein kann. Ein Ansteck-Mikro wollte ich aber auch nicht und auch keine Bastel Lösung. Daher dann der Schritt zu dem Scarlett, der Steinberg U22 soll auch gut sein. Die habe ja beide XLR Eingänge für n Kondensator Mikro mit Phantom Speisung. Alternativ gibt's die Dinger ja auch als USB Variante, welche aber auch rauschen können. Da würdest du zumindest den DAC /KHV sparen, wenn dir dein Sound so ausreicht
Am besten entscheidest du dich erst mal für ein System und legst dich danach fest, welches Budget und welche Komponenten.
So was kauft man in der Regel ja auch nur einmal.

Ich bin ziemlich happy mit der Kombo und habe es bis jetzt keines Falls bereut.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Mai 2016)

Einem Mikrofon wie dem 900b von Auna, ist es vollkommen wumpe welche Soundkarte du im PC hast.
Das hat seine eigene, perfekt abgestimmte Soundkarte integriert.

Ein gutes Focusrite oder ähnliches kostet ein vielfaches. ( die ganz günstigen sind nicht so toll)
Lohnt sich nicht für dich, ausser du willst noch Instrumente oder Gesang aufnehmen.

Guter Dac/ Kopfhörer Verstärker --> fiio e10k O2.

Gutes Usb Broadcaster Mic --> Samson Meteor/ Yeti Snowball. --> haben beide kleine Standfüße.

Auna 900b/yeti blue etc --> brauchen einen Boom-Arm oder standfuß extra.



Die Kombination ist simpel in Bedienung und nimmt wenig Platz weg.


----------



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Was meinst du mit "für ein System entscheiden"? 
Ich möchte ein Mikrofon und dann auch direkt eine externe Soundkarte dazu. Wo das preislich liegt ist mir relativ egal, solange man den Unterschied auch merkt. Ich sag mal mit 200€ dürfte man doch gut bedient sein, oder?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Junkstarr schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, wenn ich mir schon ein Mikrofon hole, dann wenigstens auch eine anständige Soundkarte, damit ich wirklich was davon habe und auch im Spiel ein bisschen mehr Wumms habe.
> 
> Habe mit solchen Mikrofonen bisher keine Erfahrung, brauche ich dafür extra so einen Arm, Popschutz etc. ?



Arm, ja beim Kondenser, da die meisten mit Spinne kommen um Störgeräusche zu vermeiden. Popschutz, definitiv. Oder halt den Foamball der beiliegt.
Sei dir aber bewusst, das die Dinger definitiv anfälliger sind für Stör- und Hintergrundgeräusche.
Guck dir mal ein paar YouTube Videos an. Da bekommst du nen guten Eindruck von der Materie und den Mikros selber. mir hat das bei der Entscheidung sehr geholfen!


----------



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Aber für den Sound soll eine Soundkarte ja schon etwas bringen, wurde mir gesagt. Deswegen denke ich drüber nach.


----------



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Kannst du einige Videos empfehlen? Gibt ja so viele.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Junkstarr schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "für ein System entscheiden"?
> Ich möchte ein Mikrofon und dann auch direkt eine externe Soundkarte dazu. Wo das preislich liegt ist mir relativ egal, solange man den Unterschied auch merkt. Ich sag mal mit 200€ dürfte man doch gut bedient sein, oder?



Mit 200 bis du schon gut dabei. 
Mit System meine ich: Externe Soundkarte, Kondensatormikro (Usb oder XLR, danach richtet sich ja auch wieder deine preamp),...

Ich wollte erst n ModMic und den Fiio für den KH.
Jetzt bin ich beim Auna CM001b und dem Scarlett.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Einem Mikrofon wie dem 900b von Auna, ist es vollkommen wumpe welche Soundkarte du im PC hast.
> Das hat seine eigene, perfekt abgestimmte Soundkarte integriert.
> 
> Ein gutes Focusrite oder ähnliches kostet ein vielfaches. ( die ganz günstigen sind nicht so toll)
> ...



Der Fiio liegt auch schon 80 Schleifen und das USB Mikro ebenso.
Mein Mikro hat jetzt 60 gekostet und der Scarlett 110. Ich denke nicht das der Fiio so viel besser als der Scarlett ist, oder?
Geschmackssache halt. Und platzmäßig bin ich mit nem Mikroarm den ich wegschwenken kann, bestimmt besser aufgestellt.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Mai 2016)

Also nen Boomarm hab ich ebenso, habe ein  Blue Yeti, samson Go-Mic und jetzt im Moment das Auna Mic 900b am Zockrechner.
Der fiio is winzig und perfekt für die Byerdynamic - das auna hängt am Auslegearm und kann bei Bedarf weg.

Beide Möglichkeiten sind ok.
Ich hatte schon so meine Probleme mit de günstigen Scarlett interfaces.
Ich sag nur, was soll er mit nem 2i2 ?! Das ist halt das Standard Singer/Songwriter Interafce -> Gitarre und Mic mit Kopfhörer Amp für monitoring.
Ist ein super Gerät - die großen Focusrite hatten wir auch viel im Einsatz - aber wozu wenn nur ein Kopfhörer dran muss?!?!

Ein Samson Meteor kostet ebenfalls ~60€ Samson Meteor / ein Auna Mic900b ist manchmal für 70€ zu haben. ->  Auna MIC-9B USB Kondensator Mikrofon fur Studio-Aufnahmen inkl. Spinne (16mm Kapsel, Nierencharakteristik, 32Hz - 18KHz) schwarz: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente
Der Fiio kostet 79€ bei fiio selbst, Versandkostenfrei FiiO E1K Olympus 2 Digital Analog Wandler | FiiO-Shop.
Warum also 120 für ein focusrite 2i2 ausgeben, wenn der fiio das ganze mindestens gleichwertig macht und dabei noch billiger und kleiner ist.
Mit nem guten mikro mit integriertem Mic-Amp gepaart habe ich mindestens die selbe Qualität....
.... für 140-150 €


Funktionieren tut beides - besser ist das Focusrite aber nicht, es hat nur 2 Eingänge die man bezahlen muss.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Also nen Boomarm hab ich ebenso, habe ein Yeti Blue, samson Go-Mic und jetzt im Moment das Auna Mic 900b am Zockrechner.
> Der fiio is winzig und perfekt für die Byerdynamic - das auna hängt am Auslegearm und kann bei Bedarf weg.
> 
> Beide Möglichkeiten sind ok.
> ...



Des ist richtig, er möchte ja aber gerne ne externe SoKa, bzw. KHV/DAC. So wäre er ja mit nem Scarlett besser bedient, da er gleichzeitg das Mikro mit bedienen kann, wobei die Quali über XLR dann doch besser ist.
Ist dann halt ne Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Popschutz

Mikrofon

KHV

Mikrofonarm

Sollte ich das so kaufen? 

Aber mal eine grundlegende Frage: warum einen KHV und keine Soundkarte? Ein KHV verstärkt doch nur. Eine Soundkarte würde aber den Sound komplett neu berechnen, oder? Also müsste ich doch für merklich besseren Sound eher eine Soundkarte nehmen. 

Stört der Mikrofonarm stark? Hatte bisher nur Headsets und kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das Mikro vor dem Gesicht nicht Stört, bzw. der Arm vor dem ganzen Körper.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Junkstarr schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> 
> Popschutz
> 
> ...



Könnte man so z.B. machen.
Der Arm stört mich persönlich nicht. Kann über den Sacrlett ja das Mikro verstärken und muss mir das nicht ins Gesicht kleben 
Der Fiio ist auch ne Soundkarte (also Amp + DAC) halt ohne Software Spielereien. Guck dir wie gesagt mal ein paar Videos an. Zu dem Auna gibst ja genug. (Empfehlungen kann ich dir nicht geben, habe einfach Querbeet geguckt)


----------



## Körschgen (23. Mai 2016)

BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> wobei die Quali über XLR dann doch besser ist.



Wie kommst du darauf?
Ob der ADC jetzt im Mikro oder nach nem XLR im Focusrite sitzt ist doch herzlich egal (solange beide auf gleichem Niveau arbeiten).




Junkstarr schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten!
> 
> Popschutz
> 
> ...


Kannst du!
Zu dem Mikroarm kann ich nix sagen - hatte hier einen rumfliegen ausm MusicStore.
Ein Freund hat aber auch einen 25€ Arm auf Amazon gekauft und der funktioniert.
Achte auf deine Tischstärke und ob die Klemme passt.



Junkstarr schrieb:


> Aber mal eine grundlegende Frage: warum einen KHV und keine Soundkarte? Ein KHV verstärkt doch nur. Eine Soundkarte würde aber den Sound komplett neu berechnen, oder? Also müsste ich doch für merklich besseren Sound eher eine Soundkarte nehmen.



Da hast du ein Verständnisproblem.
Der Fiio ist ein DAC inklusive Kopfhörerverstärker.
Eine gute Soundkarte verändert den Klang nicht, eine schlechte tut es.
"Soundkarte" bezeichnet auch im Grunde nichts anderes als ein Audiointerface mit gewünschten Ein- und Ausgängen sowie Wandlern.
Du hast also deine Wandler: 
DAC -> Digital zu analog -> der Sound vom PC wird in eine Form gewandelt die Lautsprecher oder Kopfhörer wiedergeben können
ADC -> Analog in digital -> der analoge Sound des Mikros/der Gitarre etc... wird in eine Form gewandelt die der PC verarbeiten kann.

Das Auna 900b hat diesen Wandler integriert -> am PC kannst du den Pegel einstellen und fertig. (ADC)
Der fiio hat den benötigten Wandler ebenfalls integriert -> PC Sound wird an fiio digital übergeben (also unverfälscht) und dieser Wandelt ihn hochwertig um und verstärkt ihn ebenso hochwertig für deine Kopfhörer. (DAC)
Selbst hochohmige Kopfhörer wie deiner und sogar noch hochohmigere werden wunderbar betrieben.

Du hast auch noch einen LineOut und einen digitalen Ausgang für die Weitergabe an einen Verstärker und Lautsprecher.



Junkstarr schrieb:


> Stört der Mikrofonarm stark? Hatte bisher nur Headsets und kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das Mikro vor dem Gesicht nicht Stört, bzw. der Arm vor dem ganzen Körper.



Das ist natürlich von deinem Tisch und Platz abhängig.
Ich habe ihn seitlich und ziehe es neben mich - dadurch ist nichts im Bild.

Sei dir aber bewusst dass ein Kondensator Mikro wesentlich weitläufiger aufnehmen kann.
Je nach Tastatur kann das schon stören.
Idealerweise hast du das Mikro aber so eingepegelt und positioniert das du nur wenig entfernt bist (ca eine Handbreite), dadurch hast du rauscharmen und kraftvollen Klang.
Dabei wird natürlich dann der Popschutz wichtig.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Ob der ADC jetzt im Mikro oder nach nem XLR im Focusrite sitzt ist doch herzlich egal (solange beide auf gleichem Niveau arbeiten).



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich bestimmt kein Profi auf dem Gebiet bin. Jedoch hatte ich gelesen und das mehrfach das ein XLR Anschluss deutlich besser ist, als USB oder Klinke.
Wie du schon sagtest, wenn das DAC was taugt, dann passt es so oder so.


----------



## JackA (23. Mai 2016)

Hier auch das Video für dich, wie es mit Arm ausschaut und wie es mit der Aufnahmequalität ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jgU4xOXMNR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Mai 2016)

Digital ist digital...Der Wandler im Analogbereich ist relevant.
Das hat aber nichts mit XLR und USB zu tuen, bzw nur bedingt, da es eher darum geht wie gut der Wandler vor dem digitalpart ist, wie oben bereits erwähnt.

XLR vs Klinke ist wieder ne andere Sache -> beides analog (in dem Fall, man kann auch digital über XLR übertragen, das ist aber hier nicht der Fall) -> XLR und klinke kann man je nach Ausführung dann symmetrisch oder asymmetrisch betreiben, kommt immer drauf an... 
Der Stereo-Klinken Stecker, also der 3polige, kann Stereo Asymmetrisch oder mono symmetrisch.
XLR kann mit dem 5poligen auch Stereo symmetrisch.

Das Focusrite ist natürlich um einiges flexibler, besonders wenn man in Zukunft mal andere Mikros testen möchte und dabei auch im "normalen" XLR Sortiment wildern möchte.


----------



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Finde den Unterschied mit seinem "Audio Interface" ziemlich krass. Sollte man sich so was also vielleicht doch zulegen?


----------



## JackA (23. Mai 2016)

Für ein normales Kondensatormikrofon -> Ja auf alle Fälle.
Für ein USB-Kondensatormikrofon -> Nicht zwingend, Mein Go Mic arbeitet schon ordentlich und als externe Soundkarte für meine Kopfhörer arbeitet es auch mehr als ordentlich.


----------



## Körschgen (23. Mai 2016)

Sind ja auch eher bescheidene Mikrofone an onboard Sound, kann ja nur besser werden.

hier mal auf die schnelle ein paar Youtube Vergleiche:
Microphone Test - Samson Meteor VS Yeti Blue - YouTube
AUNA MIC-900B - Unboxing & Soundtest - YouTube
MIKRO-VERGLEICH: Rode NT-USB | T.Bone SC 450 USB | Zalman ZM-MIC1 | Logitech G930 - YouTube


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Des Video fand ich auch ganz gut, gab es hier schon, finde den Thread nur nicht mehr.

Top 5 Best Budget Mics Under $50 | 2016


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Junkstarr schrieb:


> Finde den Unterschied mit seinem "Audio Interface" ziemlich krass. Sollte man sich so was also vielleicht doch zulegen?



Das meinte ich mit System. Mein's kostet etwas mehr (Laut meiner Rechnung ca. 10 bis 20 Euro), jedoch bin ich flexibler.
Deine Auswahl ist auch gut. Wollte halt kein "USB Mikro" (Ist es in dem Sinne ja auch nicht).


----------



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Flexibler bedeutet in dem Fall ... ?
Also das 900B kann man doch ohne Probleme ohne zusätzliche Verstärker und so weiter betreiben. Das ist mir zumindest in allen Videos aufgefallen. 
Ansonsten bin ich noch nicht so ganz davon überzeugt, so "viel" Geld dafür auszugeben und ob das nicht für meine Zwecke ein bisschen überdimensioniert ist. Mich stört in erster Linie der sperrige Mikrofonarm. Gibts da elegantere Lösungen? Wie weit muss das Mikrofon denn vom Sprecher weg sein? Habe schon gelesen, dass manche Leute ihr Mikro einfach irgendwo neben sich parken. Dann sind doch die Nebengeräusche aber recht laut, oder?


----------



## JackA (23. Mai 2016)

Wenn du günstig bleiben willst:
Interface 45,-
Mikrofon incl Popschutz und Spinne 15,-
XLR Kabel 5,-
Stativ nach Wahl ca. 15,-
Biste bei 80,-


----------



## Körschgen (23. Mai 2016)

Geräusche werden von einem besseren mikro natürlich auch besser aufgenommen.
Kommt dann stark auf Aufstellung, Charakteristik und Pegel an. Ich beziehe mich mal nur auf die gängige Niere bei solchen mics:

Steht das Mikro aufm Tisch hinter der Tastatur: Stärkeres Rauschen, Mehr Tastatur Sounds, Stimme etwas halliger und dünner -> Körperschall vom Tisch kann aufs mikro übertragen werden.
Steht das Mikro direkt vor dir und die Tastatur dahinter: Pegel/Gain kann gesenkt werden-> weniger Rauschen, weniger Geräusche von der Tastatur (Niere nimmt nach vorne auf), kräftigere Stimme, unter Umständen Atemgeräusche und Popping (Popschutz) -> Körperschall vom Tisch kann aufs mikro übertragen werden.
Hängt das Mic entkoppelt an nem Arm oder Stativ: Je nach Entfernung kann Pegel/Gain gesenkt werden-> weniger Rauschen etc, Körperschall und Nebengeräusche noch etwas besser isoliert.


Mögliche Optionen noch mal aufgeführt:

1) kauf einfach ein günstiges Interface mit Klinke für dein Beyerdynamic MIC und Kopfhörer. (das oben genannte Behringer z.Bsp.)

2) kauf ein besseres interface wie das Focusrite Scarlett solo oder 2i2 und betreibe dein Modmic und deine Kopfhörer daran.

3) Option 2) plus gutes XLR Mikro

4) kauf ein USB Mic mit Standfuß oder Stativ nach Wunsch. z.Bsp Samson Meteor oder Auna Mic 900b

5) Option 4) plus dedizierter Kopfhörer Amp/DAC -> fiio e10k.


----------



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Also ich hatte ursprünglich vor, es an einem Arm zwischen mich und Tastatur zu hängen. Ist das nur eine Frage der Gewöhnung? Also irgendwann merkt man es gar nicht mehr?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (23. Mai 2016)

Junkstarr schrieb:


> Also ich hatte ursprünglich vor, es an einem Arm zwischen mich und Tastatur zu hängen. Ist das nur eine Frage der Gewöhnung? Also irgendwann merkt man es gar nicht mehr?



So ist es, bin auch der klassische HS Benutzer gewesen.  Das mit dem Mikro ist gar nicht wild und ich finde es klasse.
Durch die Videos solltest du ja schon gesehen haben, was auch dich zukommen wird.
Gehe mal in dich und überlege dir gut, was du möchtest. Ich habe auch lange gebraucht mir so teures Equipe zu kaufen. Auch der KH, aber bereut habe ich es definitiv nicht. War bestimmt auch nicht mein letzter KH.
Als nächstes sind dann bei mir noch Nahfeld Monitore dran und dann bin ich komplett.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Mai 2016)

Bin nach einigen Versuchen mit konventionellen Studio-Mikrofonen mittlerweile beim ModMic (V4) gelandet und bisher eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
Zuvor hatte ich schon ein AT2020 USB mit Tischstativ und einen zweckentfremdeten Kleinmembran Kondensator, ebenfalls mit (erhöhtem) Tischstativ. Die reine Klangqualität war einem einfachen Headset oder günstigeren USB-Mikros natürlich in beiden Fällen überlegen, dafür waren sie aber auch sehr sehr empfindlich. In Teamspeak wurde die Übertragung andauernd von vorbeifahrenden Autos (sogar bei geschlossenem Fenster) ausgelöst, wenn nicht schon der Anschlag der mechanischen Tastatur vorausging 
Selbst mit einer anderen Platzierung wurde es nicht wesentlich besser; die technische Sensibilität war einfach zu hoch und daher auch mit dem Voice-Activation-Level nicht zu kompensieren.
Mittlerweile ist es dann wie gesagt ein ModMic geworden, welches sich samt Kabel auch relativ einfach am Kopfhörer fixieren lässt. Da es unidirektional (also nur zur Seite des Mundes hin) aufnimmt und auch ein sehr gutes Noise-Cancelling bietet, fallen seit dem Wechsel jegliche Nebengeräusche in der Umgebung weg. Selbst wenn ich etwas "beherzter" auf der Tastatur tippe oder sogar das Fenster aufmache (brausender Berufsverkehrt), in Teamspeak triggert eigentlich nur die eigene Stimme in unmittelbarer Umgebung des Mikros... auch ohne die Voice-Activation auf ein unnatürlich hohes Level zu drehen.

Dabei sei allerdings gesagt, dass man im direkten Vergleich natürlich keine ganz so hoch aufgelöste und klare Stimme erwarten darf. In Anbetracht der Zwecke (VoIP) und des sehr guten Noise-Cancellings ist das für mich allerdings verschmerzbar. Zumal ich bei meinen anderen (Stand-)Mics aufgrund ungünstiger Raumverhältnisse bisher auch mit teils sehr starken Raummoden (Dröhnen durch unmittelbare Reflexionen) zu kämpfen hatte, was nun ebenfalls der Vergangenheit angehört.

Da sollte man sich vorher auf jeden Fall gut überlegen, für welche Zwecke man ein Mikro braucht und welche qualitativen und technischen Anforderungen man stellt. Es gibt eigentlich nichts Schlimmeres, als wenn man nach einem halben Jahr feststellt, dass die gwählte Kombi doch nicht ganz den gewünschten Vorstellungen entspricht und man dann mehr oder weniger komplett umrüsten muss. XLR und Interfaces haben auch ihren Charme - keine Frage - nutze ich ja auch selbst nach wie vor für diverse Zwecke. Aber allein fürs VoIP finde ich das ModMic aus den o.g. schon ganz praktisch...*

PS: *ModMics werden übrigens per Tonaderspeisung befeuert und lassen sich daher _nicht an Interfaces mit Phantomspeisung_ betreiben! Dafür benötigt man dann einen eher konventionellen Mini-Klinken-Eingang, welcher in der Regel seine 3-5V Betriebsspannung zur Verfügung stellt. Beim ModMic fällt dabei meist auch auf, dass der Onboard-Sound vieler Mainboard einfach grottig ist und viel zu viel Rauschen einstreut, keinen ordentlichen Gain bietet. An der Stelle tuts aber auch eine einfache USB-Soundkarte für 10 (What's the Best USB Sound Card / Audio Adapter? - YouTube / Anmerkung: hohe qualiative Schwankungen bei Sabrent!).
Werde die Tage auch auf einen kleinen Mixer mit 3,5mm Klinke umsteigen, weil mir der Eingang vom MSI-Board zu grottig ist. So lange Antlion noch keine XLR-Version des ModMics rausgebracht hat (leider erst angekündigt, wahrscheinlich frühstens Ende 2016 zu erwarten), wäre das meine derzeitige, teils zwar etwas umständliche aber dafür wenigstens zweckdienliche Lösung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Mai 2016)

-Doppelpost-


----------



## Junkstarr (23. Mai 2016)

Welches Mikro würdet ihr bevorzugen? 

Auna 900B
t.Bone SC 440
t.Bone SC 450


----------



## buxtehude (23. Mai 2016)

hast du dir schon den video vergleich zwischen dem Auna 900B und dem t.Bone SC 450 angesehen? LINK

bzw. wie kommst du auf die genannten mikros? was genau suchst/brauchst du?


----------



## Junkstarr (24. Mai 2016)

Der Sound ist beim tbone klarer. Das ist mir aber den Aufpreis nicht wert, da die Qualität beim 900b immer noch top ist. Das ist 440 sagt mir klanglich gar nicht zu. 
Würde gerne auf einen großen Arm verzichten. Gibt es da kompaktere Lösungen, wie zum Beispiel einen kleinen Arm, den man vor sich befestigen kann oder einen flachen Tischständer?

Millenium DS-10 Dreibein Tisch-Mikrofonstativ –  Thomann Mobile

Kann man das ohne Weiteres benutzen? 

PS.: Kann es sein, dass 70% aller Mikrofontester auf YouTube lispeln?


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (24. Mai 2016)

Junkstarr schrieb:


> Der Sound ist beim tbone klarer. Das ist mir aber den Aufpreis nicht wert, da die Qualität beim 900b immer noch top ist. Das ist 440 sagt mir klanglich gar nicht zu.
> Würde gerne auf einen großen Arm verzichten. Gibt es da kompaktere Lösungen, wie zum Beispiel einen kleinen Arm, den man vor sich befestigen kann oder einen flachen Tischständer?
> 
> Millenium DS-10 Dreibein Tisch-Mikrofonstativ –  Thomann Mobile
> ...



Kannst du auch nehmen. Je weiter du nur vom Gesicht weg bist, desto höher muss der Gain am Mikro sein. Das heißt wieder das du umso mehr Hintergrundgeräusche mit drauf bekommst.
Gibt auch noch folgende:

Blue Snowball
Samson Meteor

Das Auna habe ich als XLR Variante und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Junkstarr (24. Mai 2016)

Wenn man das hier komplett aufrichtet, sollte man relativ nah vor dem Mund sein, denke ich. 
Den Fiio e10k kann man auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen, richtig?


----------



## Körschgen (24. Mai 2016)

Wir hatten das ganze jetzt auf 4 Seiten.
Alles was du fragst wurde mehrmals beantwortet...


----------



## JackA (24. Mai 2016)

Nimm nen Blue Snowball.
Ja, der Fiio E10K ist uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Alternativ, wenn man etwas sparen will: SMSL M3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7QwD5Byp1AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Junkstarr (24. Mai 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wir hatten das ganze jetzt auf 4 Seiten.
> Alles was du fragst wurde mehrmals beantwortet...



Jeder empfiehlt hier was anderes. Da muss man erst mal Ordnung reinbekommen.

Habe schon das 900b und den e10k bestellt. Hoffentlich wird es damit besser.


----------



## Körschgen (24. Mai 2016)

Entscheiden musst du dich schon selbst.
Dir wurden von mehreren Leuten versch. Möglichkeiten genannt....

Das Auna und der fiio sind durchaus brauchbar.
Nutze ich zum Daddeln im Moment ebenfalls beides.

Ich hatte (bzw besitze immer noch) vorher diverse Interfaces von Alesis, Focusrite und co..
Fiio und USB Kondensator mic leistet aber das selbe, bei geringerem Footprint aufm Tisch.

Hab genug Stellen die vollstehen mit Technik und Werkzeugen, da wollte ich wenigstens am privaten Schreibtisch auf unzählige Gerätschaften verzichten...


----------



## CauseDE (24. Mai 2016)

Benutze das Auna Mic900B auch und da auch eine Spinne dabei ist ist das Perfekt. Habe so einen Schwenkarm für 9,90€ bei eBay.de geholt und nach 2 Monaten am Laptop keine Probleme. Hat per Plug n Play funktioniert. Das Ding hat ja ne Soundkarte mit drinne.


----------



## Junkstarr (30. Mai 2016)

Benutze jetzt das 900B und den e10k seit einigen Tagen und bin sehr zufrieden. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Körschgen (30. Mai 2016)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, das passiert hier leider zu selten!

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (30. Mai 2016)

Super,

danke für die Info und viel Spass mit der Combo!


----------

